
Ask HN: What's the best/simplest site for weather? - webwanderings
I used to use forcast.io. Not sure what they did to it as it now routes to darksky, and is no longer simple like how it used to be.<p>What does HN community use for weather?
======
samayshamdasani
make your own and customize just the way you like it!
[https://enlight.ml/projects/weather/weather.html](https://enlight.ml/projects/weather/weather.html)

